# previous/current 4 way active people, your thoughts



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello all,
Just as it's stated, I'd like to hear from those who have ran 4 way active set ups. Meaning, tweet,midrange,midbass,subwoofer. 
Was it as hard to tune as you thought, even if you did a great job of making choices of drivers that matched up well together on paper? 

Would you say that it's worth the extra effort to run a 4 way set up, or do you think a nicely matched and tuned 3 way set up, tweet,midbass,subwoofer set up is just fine and not worth the extra effort and cost?


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

Posted in the wrong section. Sorry. Please close this thread.

Thank you.


----------

